# I love my Jeep, but here's my favorite toy!



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

That is very neat! Looks like that Deere can handle it well.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

MLG;1782090 said:


> That is very neat! Looks like that Deere can handle it well.


It does well for a small tractor. It is great around the yard!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

How high do you think it can go? I like it and we have been considering getting a tractor and using it around and for loading salt and mulch into trucks. think it would work?


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

snowplower1;1782773 said:


> How high do you think it can go? I like it and we have been considering getting a tractor and using it around and for loading salt and mulch into trucks. think it would work?


I don't think it would work for you. It only gets up to about 7ft, and not sure how heavy salt is in comparision to dirt, but it won't lift a full bucket of dirt all the way up. You would probably need something bigger, maybe the 2520 or something close to it.


----------

